# Teyes CC2 PLUS Android Head Unit



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Firstly thanks to IshMods, who if it wasn't for their video I'd never properly given these units a chance. The thread is @@@ULTIMATE Android head unit upgrade. Watch their video on youtube. 





So I know we've had loads and loads of posts already around these head units and people have mixed reviews. I've got a bunch of videos I am going to try and cobble together in a, unboxing, fitting, rear view camera fitting video, general review.

I have a BOSE system.

Ahead of that some updates.

- Most unresponsive supplier I've ever dealt with, recommended reserving feedback on aliexpress for as long as your comfortable knowing the unit is OK

- Well packaged and arrived in 3 weeks

- Understanding the harness was a little confusing (for me I am no expert)

- Supplied cage is a bit of a bugger to fit as many people have indicated, 4 clips, one of the bottom two will require flat head screwdriver to line up before the final forcing in (recommended to do this last once you're happy everything you want to access is done)

- Front/ Rear fader control will not work with factory speakers as they wire the harness duplicating the front output from the head unit to the rear output. Some jigery pokery required if you really want that (I do cover this in a video). If you're using non-factory amp, this doesn't matter as you will take RCAs directly off the head unit outputs for FL/ FR - RL/ RR.

- No feedback noise through speakers like high pitched whining, I've heard it like once or twice but it goes very shortly, I'm a bit OCD/ anal on stuff like this, I'm happy it's not there all the time and not for long periods and to be honest I think older people can't even hear it.

- Extremely quick unit

- Screen is fantastic, watched the football in the car last night - what has happened to LFC this season

- Reverse camera, TEYES now send a power signal filter, which I did use to correct the 12 V power feed coming from my remote cable for my subwoofer amp. It works very well even when driving, image is very clear - I showed some guy at Halfords he said "Wow", good enough for me. Quite easy to wire, car must be on (I wasted 1.5 hours in freezing cold yesterday because I was testing in just ignition position). I went under the boot, rather than that really long route through the lid. Camera is a bit big for my liking, but it's fine, will include view in video.

- I didn't get CC3 plus because for the money didn't think it offered that much more, I got the highest RAM/ ROM 8gb/128gb. The CC3 plus has a more band EQ, which I think is un-necessary, as well as a gyroscope which I also think is un-necessary.

- If you do buy the unit, you will need the two channel radio adapter as you always do when changing a head unit.

Overall for the £260 I paid 8.5/10

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## jazzor (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you get radio information on the DIS with this unit?


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't even have the radio connected because I play off my phone hotspot, apologies, I will update when I get it on.


----------



## jazzor (Feb 10, 2021)

SeirraBravo said:


> I don't even have the radio connected because I play off my phone hotspot, apologies, I will update when I get it on.


The more general question is do you get ANYTHING on the top 2 lines of the DIS display using this unit? One of the units i purchased was unable to display anything here and I was quite disappointed. I was thinking about a teyes, so if you can confirm that would be great. thanks.


----------



## SeirraBravo (Dec 2, 2020)

It does but not useful I think. I've been out of washer fluid or petrol or both since I've installed it. Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## lukeexecute (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi. Any update on the unit?
Do you still like it?

I am thinking of buying TEYES CC3. 
Did you pay custom taxes?
Do you know if it supports from camera as well?


----------



## sh0krn (Apr 28, 2021)

lukeexecute said:


> Hi. Any update on the unit?
> Do you still like it?
> 
> I am thinking of buying TEYES CC3.
> ...


I've been looking at these also. Looks like this has a better price
There is this one here - on XDA they announced android auto / apple carplay update coming, with reverse camera recording, sounds sweet!

https://www.teyes.com.au/products/c...14-cc2lplus?_pos=1&_psq=audio tt&_ss=e&_v=1.0

Also looks like the CC3 is the best bang for buck. Over at XDA theres a comparison spec chart of the CC3 vs CC2












http://imgur.com/MioZA0c


----------



## Mrmoudy (9 mo ago)

Hi all. Great thread here. I need some advice as I bought the Cc3 unit but am stuck as every time I try installing the speakers won’t come on. Please help. I’ve checked that I have the correct harness. Below is the pics of the audio pins that won’t connect to my harness


----------

